# RTX Voice problems



## Rondy (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello guys,

I recently installed RTX voice and it worked great at the start. But when i play Valorant or record in OBS my voice keeps cutting out.

I and my friend were talking on discord while I was using RTX voice and it worked great but as soon as I got into the Valorant match my friend noticed that my voice kept cutting out. I tested it after the game and it was true. My voice kept cutting out. I also noticed that it happened in OBS but when I switched back to my microphone everything seems fine again.

The annoying thing is that it only happened when I get into a Valorant game. When I am at the starting menu everything is fine.

I have a Blue Snowball ICE and a GTX 1060 3GB. No it is not the graphic card because my friend got the same graphic card and RTX voice works fine in-game for him.

I hope you guys can help me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 29, 2020)

1. The software is in beta, so no guarantees
2. RTX Voice runs on the GPU, so it is likely to affect voice quality if your GPU load is already high. It was already clear from (my and TPUs) initial testing that up to 13% FPS can get 'lost in translation' so to speak.
3. Valorant is also a new game. So you're looking at Beta software running alongside a new piece of code. Its almost guaranteed not to be flawless.

My advice? Just give it time or don't use RTX Voice. There are numerous other voice apps that are more beneficial _during gaming_. Losing perf for voice on your game is pretty silly, don't you think? Its just noise reduction...

Some basics when using RTX Voice that you can check:

- Use RTX Voice on the Input device only, not your output
- Manually disable ALL other noise reduction (from sound card, from headphone/mic, etc.)

Note. RTX Voice running on pre-Turing cards will run in a different mode as well. We run it over CUDA cores. Turing cards can run it over Tensor cores. So for us it directly reduces the max performance of the card even with RTX OFF. The perf hit is also present on Turing, but still, the fact it runs over CUDA might very well be the cause of little break ups. It is all about resource allocation within the GPU, after all, and its already doing something else.

Its new territory for us all, so if you do any testing, or try things I've suggested, let us know your results. We all learn


----------



## SoNic67 (May 1, 2020)

The DSP chips inside Creative audio cards can do a lot of noise filtering using that DSP, not the system CPU.

Also, at some point at the end of 2009,  it was a talk at Creative to use CUDA cores for this processing. "Fermi is great for that". That would be cool because you could drop in an older card (like a Quadro) and dedicate it for audio processing, not affecting the main gaming card.
https://*www.nvidia.com*/Content/GTC/Documents/1011_GTC09.pdf
Or this: http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=380
Or this: https://www.cycfi.com/2019/04/gpu-dsp-when-you-cant-have-enough-cores/
This is more: https://www.kvraudio.com/product/nebula3-free-bundle-by-acustica-audio

But nvidia wants to sell this RTX now, so that's that...


----------



## R-T-B (May 1, 2020)

SoNic67 said:


> The DSP chips inside Creative audio cards can do a lot of noise filtering using that DSP, not the system CPU.
> 
> Also, at some point at the end of 2009,  it was a talk at Creative to use CUDA cores for this processing. "Fermi is great for that". That would be cool because you could drop in an older card (like a Quadro) and dedicate it for audio processing, not affecting the main gaming card.
> https://*www.nvidia.com*/Content/GTC/Documents/1011_GTC09.pdf
> ...



Pascal and below literally use CUDA for RTX voice, so...


----------

